# Alzenau Hahnenkamm



## latra (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

wer von euch fährt Samstags oder Sonntags die Hahnenkamm Trails? 

Bitte meldet euch


----------



## zoomi (15. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ab und zu fahren wir die Hahnenkammtrails, was gibts ?

Ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
bin auch ab und zu am Hahnenkamm unterwegs. 
Was geht?
Gruß
Kulminator


----------



## Hugo (20. Juni 2003)

@ zoomi....dein bike hab ich glaubich schon ma oben stehn sehn....gibt nicht viele rotwilds aufm hahnenkamm.....

also ich bin sehrsehr oft oben....wenn man in wasserlos wohnt muss man das wohl


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo von wo aus kann man denn richtig gut los fahren für ne Tour zum Hahnenkamm ich selbst wohn in Ortenberg und ein Kumpel von mir in Ober Rodenbach bei Hanau.

Wir beide sind schon lang nicht mehr gefahren und wollten jetzt mal los legen, Kondition dürfte noch im guten mittleren Bereich liegen was ich so nach meinen ersten ausritten in der letzten Zeit gemerkt habe.

Gibts da vielleicht ein paar leute die sich am Hahnenkamm immer treffen und wenn ja wann und wo und ob man mal mit fahren könnte?

Gruß Torsten


----------

